# Hasznos kérdés montreálban élőktől



## limci (2009 Január 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, 
elolvastam a fórum kivándorlásra vonatkozó hozzászólásait, és egy dolog nem tiszta számomra. Aki tud segítsen, ossza meg tapasztalatát, jól gondolom e, amit tervezek tervezünk:
Családommal, Feleség, két kiskorúgyerek, szeretnénk kimenni Montrealba, és ott élni. Ellentétben sok emberrel, mi nem arra törekszünk, hogy megváltsuk a világot, mind inkább egy tisztább, korrektebb világban élni, és felnevelni szeretnénk gyermekeinket. 
Nem élünk rosszul M.O. -on sem, de a pénzünkből inkább élnénk montrealban. Így a ház, autó, megélhetés, nekünk nem okoz hosszabb távon sem problémát. A kérdés az, hogy ha mindenünk meg van, gyermekeink milyen feltételekkel járhatnak iskolába, hogyan lehet betegbiztosításunk, úgy, hogy nem rendelkeznénk se skilled, se permint visa-val.
Tehát egyszerűen csak élni szeretnénk, magunk mögött hagyva egy korrupt, irígy, és koszos országot, amihez semmi nem köt, csak a személyi igazolványunk.
Válaszaitokat előre is köszönjük,


----------



## Genovese33 (2009 Január 21)

limci írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit,
> elolvastam a fórum kivándorlásra vonatkozó hozzászólásait, és egy dolog nem tiszta számomra. Aki tud segítsen, ossza meg tapasztalatát, jól gondolom e, amit tervezek tervezünk:
> Családommal, Feleség, két kiskorúgyerek, szeretnénk kimenni Montrealba, és ott élni. Ellentétben sok emberrel, mi nem arra törekszünk, hogy megváltsuk a világot, mind inkább egy tisztább, korrektebb világban élni, és felnevelni szeretnénk gyermekeinket.
> Nem élünk rosszul M.O. -on sem, de a pénzünkből inkább élnénk montrealban. Így a ház, autó, megélhetés, nekünk nem okoz hosszabb távon sem problémát. A kérdés az, hogy ha mindenünk meg van, gyermekeink milyen feltételekkel járhatnak iskolába, hogyan lehet betegbiztosításunk, úgy, hogy nem rendelkeznénk se skilled, se permint visa-val.
> ...


 

Szia!

Nézz szét itt: http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4245
A 3. hozzászólástól látod, hogy a Quebec-be igyekvők milyen módon vándorolhatnak ki.


----------

